# Perfume for a first timer



## Nessy (May 27, 2014)

Hello,

  I was wondering if you amazing ladies can help me, I um have never ever worn perfume before, I've tried a few samplers here and there but they never ever stick to my skin for long and I always thought what a waste especially for the price. Anyway I really really want to try again as there are some really lovely smells out there, I especially love the citrus type ones.

  Is there any advice that you would give? I do really want to make them work this time.

  Thanks 

  Nessy


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Nessy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if you amazing ladies can help me, I um have never ever worn perfume before, I've tried a few samplers here and there but they never ever stick to my skin for long and I always thought what a waste especially for the price. Anyway I really really want to try again as there are some really lovely smells out there, I especially love the citrus type ones.
> 
> ...


*Eau de Rochas*
*Cristalle ( Chanel )*
*Eau de Cartier*
*Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Pamplune*
*l'Artisan Parfumeur Mandarine ( I don't know if it is repromoted though )*
*Dior Diorella ( but it was reformulated )*
*Lancôme Ô de Lancôme*

*Among many others*.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Most of those are available at Sephora to my knowledge.


----------

